# Catch-22



## cassy

Gradually the ratio of cattle to humans declined and with it the consumption of beef, especially among the lower catses. But there was a *Catch-22* in the process: cattle could not simply be eliminated to make way for more people.


----------



## Gil

un cercle vicieux?


----------



## Isotta

Bienvenue sur le forum!

Here is the English definition. A "catch-22" is more complicated than a "vicious circle," but I can't offer a better translation.

Z.


----------



## panzemeyer

La quadrature du cercle ?


----------



## Gareth

Une situation délicate, voire impossible?
Epineuse?


----------



## river

Il n'y pas moyen de s'en sortir.


----------



## Isotta

Well, no, it's not that there's no way out of the situation, but it's more like, "Damned if you do, damned if you don't." Both outcomes are equally unappealing because of an illogical catch, a trick in the system.

Z.


----------



## Gareth

Aha!  If you put it like that, I believe there's an expression something along the lines of "un choix entre la peste et le choléra"!  That's fairly similar.


----------



## geve

un écueil ? un sac de noeuds ? un nid de guêpes ?

- reading Isotta's post, only "écueil" could fit among these three... though it's less precise than catch-22 (why "22" ??)


----------



## Isotta

Hmm, I think we have an expression like the one Gareth suggested in English though I can't think of it at the moment. "Choosing between two evils" maybe?

"Catch-22" implies that you have to make an unpleasant choice because of something absurd in the _system_, which makes me wonder if such an expression exists in French. As we're discovering of late in the English forum, everyday expressions that come from literary works are particularly difficult to translate from one language to another.

Z.


----------



## Gareth

geve, this is from Wikipedia.  I hope it's all right to quote it here: I cannot as yet actually post direct links.

*"Catch 22* has become a term, inspired by Joseph Heller's novel _Catch-22_, describing a general situation in which A must have been preceded by B, and B must have been preceded by A. Symbolically, _(~B => ~A) & (~A => ~B)_ where either A or B must come into being first. A familiar example of this circumstance occurs in the context of job searching. In moving from school to a career, one may encounter a Catch 22 where one cannot get a job without experience, but one cannot gain experience without a job."

So the term actually comes from the title of a well-known novel.


----------



## zam

cassy said:
			
		

> Gradually the ratio of cattle to humans declined and with it the consumption of beef, especially among the lower catses: 'But there was a catch-22 in the process': cattle could not simply be eliminated to make way for more people.


 
You've got to provide more info here Cassy, what/who are these 'catses', don't you mean 'casts' instead ? is this in India ? 

Anyway, I'd say for: *'but there was a catch-22 in the process'*

*=* 'mais un problème en apparence insoluble rendait l'opération/le procédé impossible:'


*Catch-22* = un cercle vicieux (now loosely used to translate: 'une situation inextricable'), une situation insoluble. 
'la quadrature du cercle' = it's exactly that but here I'm not sure how it would fit in the whole sentence 
[Cette expression vient du roman Catch-22 de J. Heller -1961- dans lequel des hommes voulant être exemptés essaient d'être reconnus par les autorités militaires comme malade mentaux. Cependant, ne pas vouloir partir à la guerre devient la preuve de leur santé mentale et ils sont obligés d'aller au combat]


----------



## geve

much clearer now, thanks Gareth and Zam  
en fait, c'est un peu "qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf"... mais appliqué au système bureaucratique  

I am a bit surprised we don't have an expression for that, seeing how complicated the French administration system can be sometimes... "inextricable" seems to be the closest so far (but again, less specific than catch-22)
maybe a periphrasis like "on bute sur une incohérence du système"...


----------



## zam

Appliqué au système bureaucratique, c'est souvent soit 'kafkaïen' ou 'ubuesque', au choix !


----------



## European Citizen

Hi there,
What about simply "C'est paradoxal / C'est un paradoxe" ?
x


----------



## Keith Bradford

A perfect example in real life is if you lose your purse and there is a charge to get it back from the lost-property office. But you can't pay the charge because all your money is in the purse, and you can't access the purse because...

(PS: The way out is to ask the lost-property clerk to lend you the money.)


----------



## Weeble

I had a look at the French Wikipedia article on Catch 22, and the expression suggested there is, "une situation perdant-perdant", literally "a lose-lose situation".  That is much closer to a Catch-22 situation than "a vicious circle", but does lose the specific implication of laws/regulations being the cause of the problem.


----------



## pointvirgule

The GDT gives _impasse _as a possible translation for _catch-22_. That's as good as anything I guess, though not as "catchy".

If you want a variant that pertains to laws & regulations, _impasse administrative_ might do.


----------



## Weeble

pointvirgule said:


> The GDT gives _impasse _as a possible translation for _catch-22_. That's as good as anything I guess, though not as "catchy".
> 
> If you want a variant that pertains to laws & regulations, _impasse administrative_ might do.


Je ne l'aime pas... Si c'est une impasse, on ne peut rien faire, peut-être.  Si c'est un "Catch 22", on peut/doit choisir quoi faire, mais les deux possibilités sont mauvais, ou ont le même resultat mauvais.

C'est une différence subtil, mais ça existe!  Voila pourquoi je préfère l'expression, "une situation perdant-perdant", mais je ne sais pas si on l'utilise ou pas!


----------



## Nicklondon

I really like impasse , PVirgule- and it's used in English,too !


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

À part « impasse », *Termium* suggère « dilemme » ou « situation sans issue ».

En langage familier :  Y'a un problème / un os


----------



## Meille

I think "situation sans issue" says it best.


----------



## pointvirgule

Oui, mais une impasse est par définition sans issue.  Enfin, on n'est pas dans l'impasse pour ce qui est du choix de traductions possibles.


----------



## Micia93

sur le mode familier, on pourrait dire "c'est le chat qui se mord la queue", non ?



Weeble said:


> Voila pourquoi je préfère l'expression, "une situation perdant-perdant", mais je ne sais pas si on l'utilise ou pas!


 
pas vraiment, non 
(bien qu'il existe l'expression - qui n'a rien à voir - "donnant-donnant")


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne peux pas faire d'analyse sur la popularité du livre dans les pays francophones mais je peux juste vous dire que "catch 22" (twenty-two ou vingt-deux ?) ne sera absolument pas compris par le Français de base. Enfin, pour tester, il faudrait que je trouve des gens qui aient lu ce livre (= pas moi ) et ne connaissent pas l'expression déjà anglaise (je n'ai pas lu le livre mais je connais l'expression anglaise parce que j'ai étudié l'anglais, pas à cause du livre) : cela me semble mission impossible...



Micia93 said:


> sur le mode familier, on pourrait dire "c'est le chat qui se mord la queue", non ?


Euh, ce n'est pas le *serpent* qui se mord la queue normalement ?


----------



## Nicomon

dragsterwave said:


> Mais pourquoi on peut pas juste dire 'c'est un catch 22' en français? [...].


  Parce que d'une part, c'est plutôt « franglais » que français et que d'autre part,  il y a fort à parier que ceux qui connaissent l'expression anglaise n'en connaissent pas tous l'origine.  C'est mon cas (enfin maintenant, je sais).  

Il y en a sans doute plus d'une version française, mais je souligne en passant que le livre de Joseph Heller (que je n'ai pas lu) a notamment été traduit sous le titre :
*L'attrape-nigaud*.   Je crois que le titre fait référence à « l'article 22 » dont il est question.

Que pensez-vous de « _situation cul-de-sac _» ?


----------



## Milky8384

Weeble said:


> Voila pourquoi je préfère l'expression, "une situation perdant-perdant", mais je ne sais pas si on l'utilise ou pas!





Micia93 said:


> pas vraiment, non
> (bien qu'il existe l'expression - qui n'a rien à voir - "donnant-donnant")


Je ne suis pas d'accord, même si ce n'est pas très soutenu, "c'est perdant-perdant" ou "c'est une situation perdant-perdant" se rencontrent en français.

Sinon, franchement familier mais c'est le mot qui m'est venu spontanément : c'est _indémerdable_.


----------



## Philippides

On pourrait utiliser"aporie" mais ce  terme soutenu, qu'il est difficile d'utiliser sans faire référence à la philosophie grecque, rendrait mal le fait que catch-22 vient d'un livre qui d'après ce que j'ai vu des réponses précédente semble assez grand public.


----------



## Kecha

> l'article 22 du règlement intérieur de la base prévoit que « Quiconque veut se faire dispenser d'aller au feu n'est pas réellement fou. » Ainsi, alors que quelqu'un en mauvaise santé mentale n'est pas obligé de prendre part aux missions aériennes, s'il fait état de cela en demandant à ne plus y prendre part, il montre sa bonne santé mentale et doit en conséquence y prendre part.



C'est une "double contrainte".

Ceci dit j'ai l'impression que le contexte de Cassy signifie plus simplement "but there's a catch to it" plutôt qu'un vrai "Catch-22" inextricable.


----------



## joelooc

un choix cornélien
Choix cornélien


----------



## lentulax

Chris' Spokesperson is surely right (#16). Catch-22 is not a situation ; a catch is a snag , or problem; Catch-22 is a snag of a particular kind , defined in the novel , which has been explained in various places in the thread. If there had been a recognised English word for such a snag, Heller wouldn't have had to invent the term Catch-22 , (so it's not surprising to find there's no exact French word either) (or he'd have used that word capitalized with '-22' added to suggest that it was a standard component of military regulations).

I agree with #16 that a great many native English speakers who might recognise and maybe use the word don't really appreciate its exact meaning, so it's often used in a way equivalent to many of the suggested French versions above. Many native speakers , of course, *have* read this best-selling book (in the UK it's long been a set-book for A-Level English exams), so I'm a bit surprised to get the impression that it's not very well-known amongst French anglophiles ; much of Heller's work is by comparison pretty disappointing, but 'Catch-22' really is a wonderful book.

Mike


----------

